# Lazy afternoon.......



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is Freddie relaxing after a walk.........


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a fluffy love!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wipeout!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Super sweet Freddie, SIDS having a lazy one too!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Super sweet Freddie, SIDS having a lazy one too!


Aren't they fabulous when they are asleep! 
I love to watch Freddie dreaming with his mouth going up and down chomping on something he shouldn't and his paws twitching away as though he was galloping across fields and probably chasing rabbits!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Freddy - too gorgeous


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This is Sophie absolutely trashed after a full day of fresh air, sunshine and truck washing. It was a beautiful day and we spent most of the day outside, it's nap time for Sophie bug.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a bundle of gorgeousness! I can hardly tell which bit is which ;0)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Alittlepoo said:


> This is Sophie absolutely trashed after a full day of fresh air, sunshine and truck washing. It was a beautiful day and we spent most of the day outside, it's nap time for Sophie bug.


Ha ha, I have one of those photos too Patty


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Super sweet Freddie, SIDS having a lazy one too!


Aw, Sid's just lovely! Does Molly have a cream coloured rug?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes Marion in the dinning room,but she prefers the comfort of the sofa or chairs for her lazy afternoons  you know us girls like our comforts


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Yes Marion in the dinning room,but she prefers the comfort of the sofa or chairs for her lazy afternoons  you know us girls like our comforts


Somehow I knew your furries would have coordinated soft furnishings Nicola  Poppy has selected the most expensive chair in the room as her own


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Somehow I knew your furries would have coordinated soft furnishings Nicola  Poppy has selected the most expensive chair in the room as her own


Why wouldn't she she's a girl and one with obvious exquisite taste


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy relaxing after her morning walk x


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

erinafare said:


> Poppy relaxing after her morning walk x


Oh my goodness what a fabulous photo. Love it!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gill57 said:


> Oh my goodness what a fabulous photo. Love it!!


She is a tart on her back with legs in the air her favourite position.
My dogs sleep on my bed and I quite often open my eyes to that sight. Thank goodness she sleeps at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

erinafare said:


> She is a tart on her back with legs in the air her favourite position.
> My dogs sleep on my bed and I quite often open my eyes to that sight. Thank goodness she sleeps at the bottom of the bed.


Mmm- Freddie likes to display his assets too. He might as well make the most of it because after the summer they will be no more!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gill57 said:


> Mmm- Freddie likes to display his assets too. He might as well make the most of it because after the summer they will be no more!


Ouch  I was wicked mummy had Boycie done at five months


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here he is in his "Onesie" dosent look amused x


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

erinafare said:


> Ouch  I was wicked mummy had Boycie done at five months


Well, Freddie is certainly maturing fast so they could be removed quicker than planned! He's started humping my arms and legs and tends to grip into me with his paws!!:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gill57 said:


> Well, Freddie is certainly maturing fast so they could be removed quicker than planned! He's started humping my arms and legs and tends to grip into me with his paws!!:


Its Poppy that does the humping poor Boycie he tries it on with Poppy occasionally but she soon sees him off.
When I had Boycies jabs vet said bring him back at five months to see if he is ready and he was. X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gill57 said:


> Oh my goodness what a fabulous photo. Love it!!


I love how they sleep with their paws on the air!


----------

